# What's coming to WPHL 17-2 in Philly?



## n3ntj

WPHL 17-2 ThisTV has moved to 17-3 and there is now a vague slide on 17-2 indicating that some other programming be coming to 17-2 soon. Anyone have an idea what it will be?

Why not keep ThisTV on 17-2 and add the new channel on 17-3...? Odd.


----------



## fluffybear

My guess is 17-2 will become Antenna TV (http://antennatv.tv/shows/antenna/).

Since Antenna TV and WPHL are both owned by Tribune Broadcasting, it would make sense Antenna TV is going to get the higher placement


----------



## n3ntj

Cool.. looks like some good shows. WPMT 43-x (local in my market) will also be an affiliate. No idea if they will be using 43-2 and get rid of their news channel or put Antenna TV on 43-3. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Paul Secic

n3ntj said:


> Cool.. looks like some good shows. WPMT 43-x (local in my market) will also be an affiliate. No idea if they will be using 43-2 and get rid of their news channel or put Antenna TV on 43-3. We'll have to wait and see.


Is that RTN? We were supposed to get a brand new channel last month, but hasn't come on yet. It's really a shame that TVLAND is so lousy.


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Secic said:


> Is that RTN? We were supposed to get a brand new channel last month, but hasn't come on yet. It's really a shame that TVLAND is so lousy.


WPMT is also on the list of Antenna TV affiliates. They are set to launch sometime the first week of January (I have seen 3 different dates between the 1st and 6th)

WHTM (27-2) should be your area's RTV affiliate.


----------



## n3ntj

Correct.. WHTM 27-2 is the RTN affiliate locally. WPMT 43-2 or 43-3 will be the Antenna TV affiliate here (and WPHL 17-2 will be the Antenna TV affiliate in Philly). Both networks will be showing old shows.


----------



## SayWhat?

http://antennatv.tv/shows/antenna/affiliates/

Antenna TV markets already cleared.
More to come.
New York	WPIX 
Los Angeles	KTLA 
Chicago	WGN
Philadelphia	WPHL 
Dallas-Ft. Worth	KDAF 
Washington, DC (Hagrstwn)	WDCW
Houston	KIAH 
Seattle-Tacoma	KZJO 
Miami-Ft. Lauderdale	WSFL 
Denver KWGN
Cleveland-Akron (Canton)	WJW 
Sacramnto-Stkton-Modesto	KTXL 
St. Louis	KTVI 
Portland, OR	KRCW 
Indianapolis WTTV 
San Diego KSWB 
Hartford & New Haven	WTIC 
Kansas City	WDAF
Salt Lake City	KSTU 
Milwaukee WITI 
Harrisburg-Lncstr-Leb-York WPMT 
Grand Rapids-Kalmzoo-B.Crk WXMI 
Norfolk-Portsmth-Newpt Nws WTKR 
Oklahoma City KFOR
Greensboro-H.Point-W.Salem WGHP
Memphis WREG
New Orleans WGNO
Wilkes Barre-Scranton WNEP 
Richmond-Petersburg WTVR
Des Moines-Ames WHO
Huntsville-Decatur (Flor) WHNT
Davenport-R.Island-Moline	WQAD

"Burns & Allen", "Three Stooges" and "Benny Hill" would be OK. Most of the others are either running on other channels or I don't care for (never could stand "Maude"). Don't remember "Farmer's Daughter". Only watched "Hazel" a few times. Somebody's been running some of the Stooges lately, IFC I think.


----------



## Paul Secic

fluffybear said:


> WPMT is also on the list of Antenna TV affiliates. They are set to launch sometime the first week of January (I have seen 3 different dates between the 1st and 6th)
> 
> WHTM (27-2) should be your area's RTV affiliate.


I live in the San Francisco DMA.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Wow, some decent stuff coming on that. Sanford and Son!


----------



## n3ntj

Paul Secic said:


> I live in the San Francisco DMA.


I think he was talking to me.. as I am in that market (Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA). I already knew when it was going live here, though.


----------



## steelerfanmike

I need helping adding channel to my antenna line up (ota) 
new channels are added and I can't figure out how to receive them.
example (Philly) I get channel 17-1 and 17-2. Now channels 17-3 and 17-4 is currently up and running. Tried to rescan but its not working. Do I have to tell Directv they added new channels, so they can add them to the list.


----------



## la24philly

i would call make sure you get PHL 17 45 phillies games are scheduled for that station.


----------



## steelerfanmike

yes I do. that would be 17-1. the weird thing is I get all the antenna channels on my Television tuner but not the Directv receiver (HR23-700)


----------

